# Built vivarium in 2 days! And it is sweet!



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Took me two days to put together. Started it on 28th, yesterday, and finished it today! I like how it turned out.

Dimensions - 24" x 18" x 21.5" tall 40 Gallons


I am looking for some plants to grow on the "sphagnum moss cliff" I got there to help hold it in better, although it is sitting there well. And also some other plants I can use.

I am not looking to use creeping fig, or lipstick plant, or any other ferns. Any ideas? Something cool. No broms either.

Here are the pictures...

Entire tank...








Left side...








Right side (stream)...









I used the mini-jet 404 and knocked the power flow down two for the stream, placed it in one of those fake hollow rocks for snake and lizard nesting, and used a dremel for cutting holes for water, tubing, and wire. I hope the wire can be submerged, I assume so. But it is sweet and works great!

Placed Tree Fern fiber on back with silicon.

Here is how it is built...

Placed the fiberglass mesh down, then some gravel in water area, then lifted mesh, and dumped in the clay pellets.

Then A LOT of sphagnum moss, I have a bale of it and used half, this is what makes up most of it.

Then wood in front of the LFS moss, then put coco dirt in mixed with bark for pets.

Then wood, more dirt, then more moss to fill in the spaces.

Those plants are form petco, and fern and that yellow tipped moss from Black Jungle.

So that is basically it, easy, fast, and hopefully some Leucs in it tomorrow.

Hope they like it, and I made the tank good for them. I got the coconut hut in left front corner with petri dish under it.

Thanks for looking. 
I made it fast cuz I wanted to see if I could do it fast, and also kinda cuz I wanted to get it done, but more a challenge. Turned out nice, although I made it fast, but I didn't rush, I did take my time.


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

hey, wait, you build the tank yourself? Its kind of funny because I want to build a tank with about the same dimensions. If you did actually build the tank, could you list how much it cost, and also the process? Otherwise cant really say how it looks because you have MONOPOLY BAG stamped across your pics. Youre really that afraid of copyright infringement? All that does is just block people from viewing pictures that YOU are asking input on. I dunno, sorry if it seems like I'm attacking you, i just think the watermark is extremely unnecessary..


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

My brother said same thing about my name, I just like to place it there. But no I am not worried about copyright. Well... I did not build this tank, but bought it on Craig's list. It looks as if this tank was custom built from Oceanic and for a pet store then gave to someone, then sold to me for $35.00

But in terms of my name, you can still see the image under it, can't you?


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

I think he just discovered this cool little watermark trick and REALLY overdid it. The watermark huge and blocks the view.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

No no no, I have been using the water mark thing for a while now, but I am sorry I overdid it. See I normally sell on eBay and have to do this to all of my pictures so kinda habit.

But any comments on the vivarium?


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

looks good, In my opinion could use more plants. Lets get a whole tanks picture.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

What little I can see looks good, would be easier to tell with a whole tank view though.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty good, got a full tank shot?


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

So you say no broms? No ferns either? How about some moss on that wood?


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Not sure if you cans ee it, but I did put some Java Moss on that wood. And I got a buttonfern in the tank too.

I don't want broms, just doesn't fit the "style" I'm looking for. I am still thinking what kind of plants to use. I will get a full tank shot tomorrow, once my lights go on in the morning. Basically I have the entire tank, just hard to see with the close up shots.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Full tank shot.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I really like what you've done with your water feature.  That looks freakin' nice. I agree on the whole about more plants, though -- if you're not going for broms or creeping fig, how about some hoya curtisii or a form of dischidia for the back wall? Since it's tree fern fiber, a mounted plant would not only look great back there, but it would probably thrive and spread like nobody's business (and I personally think hoya curtisii is cooler than creeping fig).

Be sure to post more pics when it's grown in more! What are you planning to stick in there? I see a coco hut, so I'm assuming a more terrestrial frog?

All the best,
Ash


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Aroids. A black Velvet maybe. Some water plants for ye old pond. Begonias. Personal I would add a fern, I like the hiding spots low lying plants offer. What look are you going for though? Peperomias and hoya as was mentioned before!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah, that is a fern in top right, and I hope for that to grow in and kinda hang out over the cliff and water.

I think once my begonia had grown in a bit more in my other tank, I may take a piece of that, I like the red color.

Yeah I got 4 leucs coming today in the mail, but it seems FedEx is kinda slow last night.

Well thanks for the plant ideas. I am trying to heavily plant the background (after I pick some new plants) and leave the rest kinda open for frogs to be viewed, but leaving the hiding in the back for them to feel protected.

I will post more pictures when it grows in and more plants.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I am ordering some plants from BlackJungle.

I am actually getting an oak leaf creeping fig, Pilea spruceana, and Peperomia angulata.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Update...

Only plant is missing is some oak leaf creeping fig on back order form Black Jungle.

I added 3 new plants, and the four frogs. They look happy, and have been eating.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks good! I think the water section will look nice when the plants fill in more. That paperiomia will also do well on the back wall. Someone on the board once said they got bored with flat landscapes and yours is a nice ecample of floor height changes adding nice depth. Good job.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah, when I first added the frogs this morning after being in my 2.5 g tank, they kinda hopped on the hill, and slid every time, now they are use to it. I had the hight in the 40 gallon so I used it. Leucs are terrestrial but do like to climb a bit, so that is why I made it this way.

The water feature will look nicer once plants grow in. I will update this post every so often.


----------



## ahinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

I also got that angulata from blackjungle and you will like it. Put it near the back wall and watch it climb. You can cut it back and that will mack it leaf out more. Be careful of the Java Moss as it can take over pretty quick if the frogs aren't running around on it.
Good job for the short time.

Hinkle


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Yup, I have had experience with Java moss, thanks. Yeah I thought it came out better than my 15g which I am going to give it a makeover this weekend hopefully.


----------



## ahinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

What's the aquatic plant (in the bottom left corner of the picture)and where did you get it?

Hinkle


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I would say that it still needs more plants, and some leaf litter.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Got the plant from BlackJungle. But don't recal the name, maybe someone else may.

In terms of more plants, yeah I have been cutting the ones in there and adding new ones and it is filling in VERY nicely now. The frogs are doing great.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

ahinkle said:


> What's the aquatic plant (in the bottom left corner of the picture)and where did you get it?
> 
> Hinkle


kinda looks like duckweed


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

im sorry but that is not duckweed. not only that but nobody could sell duckweed. its way to common and takes over like crazy! looks like some kind of lilly pads. im sure someone else will know.

very nice tank, i like the stream alot, works well running on that wood. im new to dart frogs but isnt keeping 4 leucs in that size of a tank a bad idea?


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

To me it looks like some sort of Salvinia, a type of floating fern. They are much easier to manage than duckweed. Do the leaves feel fuzzy ?


----------



## mokeys0 (Nov 27, 2007)

Frogbit, that's my guess.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

That water plant in Salvinia.

I think you could use a Begonia like Begonia glabra or a small Monstera(obliqua or the swiss cheese type obliqua or pittieri)on the background.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

That plant is Amazonian Frogbit.
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com ... /FAP/AF347


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I like the set up of the tank, but I would really get more plants in there. The frogs will be happier. Or at least get a layer of leaf litter in there for them to forage and hide while you're waiting for the plants to fill in. The frogs may appear happy, but I'm guessing that they're a little nervous. My leucs are nice and bold, but if I get to close to the tank, they jump under the coco hut or in a bromeliad. I'd consider having an open area, and then a fairly densely planted area so that, if they want to, they can hide. From the looks of it, they can't do that all that well right now and they might get stressed as a result.

Cool setup overall though!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Darn fatal errors...

http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/me ... _Code=BJTS

Mike


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

No, not frogbit. Note leaf shape, arrangement, and texture.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*salvinia*

salvinia, no question


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Just an update. The tank has been planted and has been growing in. I will post some pictures soon, maybe tomorrow, I like how it is growing in, and the leucs are eating and look happy as well. The plant is salvinia. I got it from BJ. Very fast grower, and easy to remove from water too. I love it. Frogs do too.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

*NEW UPDATE 12-23-07*

Update on the tanks. Pics taken about a month after it has been set up. A bit longer maybe.


















Still got a lot of growing in to do, but much better than when it has been first planted.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Lookin real good i cant wait till it grows in! any updates?


----------

